# I need help with a decision...Please!!



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I was hoping to keep a girl from my Tonka X Summer breeding but one girl was born with a pretty substantial kink in her tail and the other one I'm not too sure about. A friend and fellow breeder came out and did some evaluations today and seems to think(and I agreed with her) that the second girl is a bit long in body and short in leg. I am posting some pictures and would LOVE some feedback and opinions.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Are these all of the same girl? How old is she-some pups tend to be a bit short on leg until they hit the 8 to 9 week point. She does look a bit short on leg right now, but I must tell you I had a puppy once that I called the dachshund  An Enlgish Setter breeder placed her as her top pick because she had lovely angles and a beautiful head, but the rest of us felt she was too long and too low, although her angles were great. I sold her as a pet to a young professional couple. She came back in about 3 weeks, as they had underestimated their ability to deal with the puppy stuff. Asked a friend to take her "temporarily"  Long story short-she was the first to finish out of the litter and was a lovely girl with great structure and movement.

"Long" in rib cage is good, long in loin is not. It's hard to tell from the pictures-how is her loin?

In the photos, she appears to have a very nice upper arm-something that is very hard to get nowadays in Goldens.

It never hurts to hold onto one for a while to grow it out, if you have the time and space available.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you Tahnee!! Maybe I will give it a little longer. She is 7 weeks and 2 days old  And all of the pictures are of her. I do love her front half:


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I forgot to answer the question about her loin..oops  Her loin is about 3 fingers width, about the same as the other two pups who are shorter in body.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd hold on to her, or at least wait until she is a good 8 weeks old. Like I said, "long" in rib cage is good-room for lungs to expand. Three fingers is not bad at all for the loin area, funny how we all seem to use the same way of measuring things 

This is going to sound funny, but I absolutely love the shots of her front and her rear


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, forgot to add-her top line looks solid and strong, no slope and no dip.

Also, many people (and judges) are more forgiving of a bitch who is slightly long, than they are of a dog who is long.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you Tahnee!! I think I'm going to hang on to her


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Know your pedigree. Ever look at the KaraGold bitches? She looks just like them; a little long in body a little short in leg but lots of angles and great movers.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

K9-Design said:


> Know your pedigree. Ever look at the KaraGold bitches? She looks just like them; a little long in body a little short in leg but lots of angles and great movers.


Umm, thanks for pointing that out Her body type does look a lot like her Grand dam Melody:doh: Believe me, I'm trying to learn my pedigree. I did a lot of searching for a stud and I chose Tonka, not only for his show record, but because of his line. I loved his pedigree. I think it will take time and experience


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Keep her. It can't hurt to grow her up! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My longer girls have always done better than my shorter backed girls. My mentor said they move better...in side gait. Remember no golden is perfect....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think she looks very pretty...


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your comments They were very helpful.


----------

